# RSV Washing



## rjleco (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone know what cpt code to use for obtaining a nasal washing for RSV?


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks like that might be 87807.  Anyone else?


----------

